# Turning on Tipping



## UberCaliBay (Sep 14, 2018)

Today was my first day driving and I have had 2 riders tell me that I should turn on tipping. I have read everything I could find and nothing seems to work. I signed out, deleted the app, restarted the phone, reinstalled the app, signed back in, still nothing. I even tried a new phone, I have a couple spare devices and tried my Samsung android, google pixel 2, iPhone X, and iPhone 6s. NOTHING... no way to activate tipping. 
I also logged in on the website vs the mobile device (had to do that anyway since the mobile device didn't want to let me add a debit card). Is there any way to actually get it to work? And please don't say "update the app", I've reinstalled in a couple times and still nothing, I clearly have the newest version. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

UberCaliBay said:


> Today was my first day driving and I have had 2 riders tell me that I should turn on tipping. I have read everything I could find and nothing seems to work. I signed out, deleted the app, restarted the phone, reinstalled the app, signed back in, still nothing. I even tried a new phone, I have a couple spare devices and tried my Samsung android, google pixel 2, iPhone X, and iPhone 6s. NOTHING... no way to activate tipping.
> I also logged in on the website vs the mobile device (had to do that anyway since the mobile device didn't want to let me add a debit card). Is there any way to actually get it to work? And please don't say "update the app", I've reinstalled in a couple times and still nothing, I clearly have the newest version.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


This was in the sign on options when you first created your driver account. I remember because I was like why the heck would anyone opt out of tipping?


----------



## UberCaliBay (Sep 14, 2018)

Mine was done at the green light hub in Santa Ana after a 45 minute wait, the girl that helped me was trying to rush me out. So there's no way to turn it on?


----------



## UberCaliBay (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm trying to get ahold of 24 hour uber support but I've been on hold for 37 minutes so far and keep hearing the same looped horrible music.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

UberCaliBay said:


> Mine was done at the green light hub in Santa Ana after a 45 minute wait, the girl that helped me was trying to rush me out. So there's no way to turn it on?


They tried to do that. Guy all picks up my tablet and I'm like ... uh, what are you doing? He goes, oh I'm just going to install the app. I took it out of his hand and said, I prefer to do that myself, thank you though. It was difficult to remain polite. But I succeeded.

(I don't know if you can fix it yourself. I'd go back to where the error occurred I suppose.)


----------



## UberCaliBay (Sep 14, 2018)

I finally got through to 24 hour support, they're going to escalate it up to the next level to have it added. Seems weird that they wouldn't have a simple button to flip it off and on. As a software developer by day, I can tell you this is an easy app update.


----------

